# Flock Pics! (new camera) PIC HEAVY!!



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So I got a new camera...and I went a little picture crazy. Enjoy!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your babies are all adorable!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful...I like Taz's sleeping picture, makes him look SO innocent lol.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

beautiful birds Congrats X x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Beautiful...I like Taz's sleeping picture, makes him look SO innocent lol.


He is far from innocent. He has chewed up Adrian's posters and he is only semi-tame, the little brat!  but we still love him (or at least I do).


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful! I love Kirk's giant crest.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

gorjus tiels ... what kind of tiel is allie?


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Great pics!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics and tiels!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

SuzieQueue said:


> gorjus tiels ... what kind of tiel is allie?


Allie is a Whiteface, she has faint white/light grey feathers over her cheek patches instead of the normal orange. Every feather that would be orange or yellow on a normal hen is white instead.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would've gotten more pictures of Allie, but she is a bit camera shy and I already pester her enough with the medicine and weighing and all that.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Kirk is GORGEOUS


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Kirk is our prettiest bird  

I'm lucky to get pictures of him since he hates anything with flash, but this new camera takes good pictures without flash and I can take pictures from a distance.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

they are all super adorable! ... but i kinda like allie as a fav


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all beautiful Bailey. Kirk is especially lovely!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kirk has come a long way, since he hit maturity his feathers have come in beautifully and he also appreciates his baths now (which helps a lot). And his crest grew in very full despite his big bald spot. 

Luna is my favorite in personality, Kirk my favorite in looks, Allie my favorite in heart, and Taz my favorite in attitude. They've all got to be my favorite for something right?


----------

